# Mini donkey won't go into his new stall



## ottb610 (Apr 21, 2020)

We have owned an adorable little mini donkey for the last 5 years. He was stalled next to my TB all this time and we have had no issue. I am getting another horse, so my husband made him a new stall but he will not for the life of me go into the new stall. It is 6 x 8, well lighted, and nicely bedded with a rubber mat. I have tried bribing him, tried to lead him in, NO WAY. 

ANY ideas what I can do before the new horse arrives?


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 21, 2020)

Curious, does it have a door where he would be able to see out of to see the other horses? It can be scary for them and feel too claustrophobic if they can't.

He doesn't like the change. Have you tried approach and retreat, or circling around in front of the door until he relaxes? Have some of his hay or whatever laying in there. I would approach it like trailer training in a way.
Don't force him to go in. Usually it's not a case of disobedience, but fear, so you will need to help him, by staying calm and working with him.
With one of my horses, I lead him up toward where I want him to go then back him up. Forward and back gently...after a while he wants to go forward!


----------



## ottb610 (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes, it has a half door to his height and is open in the main barn. He can still hear his brother (an obnoxious TB). I am at my wits end!


----------



## Willow Flats (Apr 21, 2020)

And don't trap him in there right away when he goes in. Work up to going in and out first.


----------



## ottb610 (Apr 21, 2020)

I just need to get him in!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 22, 2020)

Donkeys have very long memories. is the new stall by his old friend? maybe if you put his friend in with him for a short time it would help.


----------



## ottb610 (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes, he is right next door.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 30, 2020)

Is your donkey settling in yet?


----------



## ottb610 (Apr 30, 2020)

YES!!!!! Thank you


----------



## AlpineSummit (Nov 23, 2020)

Success!
Nice work, now everyone wins!


----------

